# LeMans



## isjoey (Mar 13, 2012)

No BMW in LeMans this year... boooo!

"The official reason for BMW’s absence is due to their recently launched efforts back in to DTM. BMW Motorsport Official Statement: “FIA’s new World Endurance Championship – a series in which BMW will unfortunately not be participating in given their effort to mount an entry back into DTM – hence no BMW entry to this year’s 24 Hours of Le Mans.”


----------

